
What is wrong with ideological things like Java - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@erik_3653/what-is-wrong-with-ideological-things-like-java-b560d2f097d2#.paoa9tks2
======
raptaml
Yeah old Story...uber-intelectual mathematical-master-race-guy bashing
Java...boring

